# BTB report from this past weekend 8/20



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Phil and I went chasing birds again.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

awesome pics Brad, where's Phil been hiding?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wicked pictures!!! The water looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Pics! Is that off of PINS?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sweet! Awesome pictures. Boy I can't wait until I can get back on the water after my 6 weeks of surgery and rehab. It wont be long.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

jc said:


> awesome pics Brad, where's Phil been hiding?


Phil's been going to school and working, he's a bigshot CPA now.


> Great Pics! Is that off of PINS?


yes this is off PINS


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

VERY COOL


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow that water is great, cool pics!!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

sweet pics. Are those still shots from a vid cam?


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

rod dawg said:


> sweet pics. Are those still shots from a vid cam?


Sure are. They were taken from a go pro camera.


----------



## speckrunner (Jul 22, 2011)

How far were yal out?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

very cool pics! one of the pics has what appears to be a white shark...


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

speckrunner said:


> How far were yal out?


Don't really know for sure. We were all over the place chasing birds.


----------

